# I think I've made mud!



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

I set up a 5 gallon hexagon for some plants and betta. I used HD potting soil as the base covered with Tahitian Moon Sand. I then planted my plants. I noticed it was impossible to plant the plants without bringing up some of the underlying soil. I tried to minimize this as much as possible.

Well about a month later my water is quite murky- I think some of the potting soil is in the water. The black sand looks terrible as there is a lot of matter on top of it -it looks like the potting soil. I have three questions now:

1.Substrate
I'm going to tear it down the tank this weekend and start all over. I'm going to buy some potting soil - Is there a particular brand that is good. The HD potting soil I used seems very light weight, very sandy itself. I always think of potting soil as black dirt. 

2. Next Layer
Then on top of it -should I just go with pea gravel to keep all the soil in place - is sand too fine?

3 Planting
How do I best plant the plants without mixing the two layers of substrate?

Thanks all

Carolyn


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's how I did it and the soil gravel I used.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

You can use Betty's step by step and excellent pictures. The main thing when planting is to plant in moist soil, and THEN add the water. Betty shows that you need to use a dish to deflect water as you pour it in.

If the water was turbid a month later, it might be green water algae. However, if you think it was actually the soil, then a Bottle Test might have clued you beforehand to a "floating soil". 

I wouldn't use sand; it may make the substrate too anaerobic and plants won't grow as well.

Any, inexpensive all-purpose potting soil for houseplants should work. Don't make the dry soil layer more than an inch deep.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I wouldn’t recommend sand. It was too much of a problem for me. If you want to use sand, stir it up (which will also stir up organic stuff) once every few weeks to prevent it from compacting. You can also introduce some Melanoides tuberculata (Malaysian trumpet snails) into the tank. They burrow into the soil and prevent it from compacting.


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Well I tore down the tank yesterday and set it up anew following Betty's step by step (I think I even have the same tank) using the same soil (Earthgro). 

When I tore down the murky tank the soil stunk. I think it was not a suitable soil type. 

Hopefully I'll have better luck this time. One good thing about the former setup, the plants liked it - everything looks better than when it went in there.

I'll get pics of the tank when the water has totally cleared up (it's almost there now but not quite)

Thanks all

Carolyn


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll bet the sand was keeping it too anaerobic.

Speaking of that little tank, it's a 5 gallon right?
I think mine is too.


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

*2 months later, new problem...*

My tank have been doing Ok, but I find I have a new problem. My soil is working its way up through the gravel. Is this normal? I vaccumed out the soil on top of the gravel last week, and added more gravel thinking perhaps I didn't have enough in there but some soil is there back on top again this week. It looks like it works it way up around wherever there are plants.

My tank is set-up just like Betty's with the same brand of soil, gravel, tank etc. The only difference is my tank looks ugly and hers is nice!

Carolyn


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Weird. So you used the pool filter media?
Here's how large the pool filter media is:


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry, you've had so many problems with soils. No, it's not natural for soil to work up through the gravel.

Is there any chance it could be aquatic worms? They usually leave little piles.
If you have catfish or another bottom dweller, it might be stirring piles left by the worms.

If the soil is entering the water and making it turbid, the problem may go away. If you've got a minor soil turbidity problem, I'd use a Quick Filter along with the powerhead.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry to hijack, but Betty, how much was your pool filter media? I bought some pea gravel from Lowe's (3 cu.ft. for about $4) and I've been straining the larger pieces out to get the same size you have there. If it's cheap enough, I'll just buy that and skip the straining part.
Although if I bring one more bag of gravel to the house, I think my wife will knock me upside the head with it. :brick:


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually not pool filter media but natural looking aquarium gravel that looks to be approximately the same size. I think I'm going to throw in the towel. In a year I have tried high light (on different tank) and low light twice. Each has failed miserably. I think my plants did better when I didn't know any better and just stuck them in aquarium gravel - I know my tanks looked better. My betta died this morning. I will strip the tank and just stick in gravel. The plants can't look any worse.


----------

